# purina propaganda



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

scroll down to the bottom of this F.A.Q page - there are multiple links about pet food 'myths'. these are apparently handouts (written and distributed by Purina) for vets to give out to their clients. 

apparently, the Purina people are idiots who don't expect anyone to really read these handouts very carefully. The one about wheat says "Allergies to wheat are not common." If you then read the one about corn, it says "the most common food allergies are beef, dairy products and wheat..." Seems a little contradictory. haha

scary - not only that this information is out there, but that a vet is actually handing this out to people. 

http://faithfulcompanionsanimalclinic.com/faq


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Vets aren't nutrionists. I searched for a vet I could reason with. He educates me and doesn't treat me like a 'pet parent'. I stay away from vets who push things on the clients.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

You could live off the exact same brand of protein bar for the rest of your life but you would not thrive off it. Survive yeah. I want my anmals to do better then survive I want them to do fantastic. Someone is always posting a example of a dog who lived to be 14 on Ol Roy. Its like saying your cousins aunts roommates grandmother lived to 100 and she smoked. So what?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nutrition and obedience/manners are things I will never ask for the average vet's opinion. 
What they know about nutrition was told to them in classes taught by the big dog food companies and obedience/manners.......well I don't believe they had any courses other then how to "control" a dog/cat/etc for examinations or injections.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Vets actually lead people to believe their animals need a rabies vaccination every year for the rest of the animals life. Why would a 10 year old dog with a weakening immune system need more shots. Its stupid, they have government laws on their side too.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Ben that is a wide brush to paint all vets with. Most vets are now following the new AVA standards. Pups get a 1 year rabies as their first shot. Then in state that now honor the new protocols they can get a 3 year shot after wards. My own vet doesn't "push" anything the dog doesn't actually need. 
But i also live in an active rabies state. We have had several confirmed cases in cats and ***** this year.
Parvo is rampart in florida, so it distemper. But corona? not so much. 
Now heartworm! that my vet does his best to push because we never get a break from heartworms here. Even in january the mosquitoes are buzzing and biting. Since the get in the house pretty often to torment us to death, all my dogs stay on HW prevention.

As for Purina? I won't even feed that garbage to my mouse colony. They and the frog that eats them deserves better.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen M Wood said:


> As for Purina? I won't even feed that garbage to my mouse colony. They and the frog that eats them deserves better.



I agree. That company has proudly held a top position for many years in the "worst kibble made" competition.


----------

